# Fundraising event - Disneyland



## Christopher (Oct 15, 2016)

Due to the success of the trip to Disneyland last month, we have decided to arrange a second trip.

I am pleased to confirm that this is a charity event, therefore 100% of profit will be donated to two diabetes charities – Diabetes UK & JDRF.

Please do consider joining us – book now with just £10 per person deposit.

Pick up points / Routes

Coach 1 Cromer > East Dereham > Norwich > Disneyland

Coach 2 Weston Super Mare > Bristol > Swindon > Disneyland




Coach 3 Halifax > Huddersfield > Sheffield > Disneyland

Coach 4 Leeds > Barnsley > Chesterfield > Disneyland

Coach 5 Blackpool > Preston > Warrington > Hemel Hempstead > Disneyland

Coach 6 Birmingham > Coventry > Oxford > London > Ashford > Disneyland

Coach 7 Hull > Northampton > Milton Keynes > Dartford > Disneyland

Coach 8 Exeter > Southampton > Portsmouth > Guildford > Disneyland

Coach 9 Worksop > Mansfield > Nottingham > Disneyland

Date Saturday 11th February 2017

Coach 10 Glasgow > Stirling > Edinburgh > Newcastle (seats on this coach are £139 Adult / £129 Child / £65 under 3's due to increased cost and deposit £20 per person on coach 10)

Price Adult £109 / Child £99 / Under 3’s £50- Coaches 1 - 9

Price plus hotel room £45 to £100 (depending on size of room and hotel)

Above prices include return luxury coach travel, return sea crossing and tickets to BOTH Disneyland parks!

More details on our event’s page

www.facebook.com/events/897757283701877

Please do like our fund raising page too www.facebook.com/supportteamkara

Please invite all your family and friends too, limited spaces so please book asap.

All bookings before end of October will be entered into a free prize draw to win tickets to Disneyland Christmas Special 2017, details on the event page below.

Book now to avoid disappointment - the last trip sold out and many people missed out.

To book – email us mail@teamkara.co.uk


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2016)

Good luck Christopher, hope you get lots of bookings


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 15, 2016)

Hope everyone enjoys ! . Good luck


----------



## Carol F (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh this looks great


----------

